# Which is better the runt or the biggest puppy



## Kelly.m (Jun 7, 2015)

So my German Shepherd had her puppies and my older sister has her heart set on keeping the runt and I want to keep the biggest puppy. Is there any difference between the two or is one going to be easier to train.

Which one is the cutest

Fist picture is the runt 
Second is the biggest


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Dont pick based on size. Pick based on temperament, sociability, thoughtfulness of the dog, or apparent energy level based off what you can see early on.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Runt or biggest doesn't matter. They can both be horrible or amazing. I make a rule, any animal I pick out, picks me first. I picked Bear because he was hanging out with me instead of wrestling with his siblings.. He was gnawing on me the hole time, but he was just hanging out.. not jumping all over or anything. They even told me.. "the one in the red collar is evil" .. I still have that red collar.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Both puppies who "picked me" the day I went were the runt and the biggest of the litter. They both laid on my feet and took a nap while talking with the breeder, climbed in my lap, gave lots of kisses, etc. The bigger one played a lot more, chasing and chomping on a ball in the x-pen, and seemed more interested in me/us, so I ended up with him. He was also the only male, and I was not sure about getting another female because of the issues I have with my female Boston. (And because I have a female Rott as well, and 3 female dogs was probably a recipe for more issues considering the 2 current ones get snippy with one another). 

Size doesn't mean one is going to be easier to train, nicer, etc. And they're both super cute  It would have been a hard decision for me to pick based on looks, which is another reason why I took in the other considerations on picking. I joked about taking both of them so I didn't have to choose, but I'm glad I didn't because I learned later how much of a pain having litter mates is/can be!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

There are several resources online on "what makes a runt a runt". There are some health concerns. You may want to do some checking.


----------



## Kelly.m (Jun 7, 2015)

K thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The difference in their temperaments won't be really noticeable until they are older, so most good breeders wait until the pups are 7 weeks old at least to make final decisions and evaluations on which puppy goes where. You can't really tell at this age how they are going to be. Watch and observe, make mental notes of their behaviours and interaction, then choose based on their personality and which one will be a better match for you.


----------



## aparanae (Sep 12, 2013)

Unfortunately we couldn't really pick our girl based on character. The day we picked her it was the hottest day of the year over here, so the puppies weren't very active, in fact they were all lying together under a chair I think, they didn't feel like moving at all. It was hard to pick one.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm of the mindset that after one researches the breeder and parents, you may as well wear a blindfold and pick one. The little nuances of activity level, 'boldness' or friendliness are almost meaningless. But of course we know that 'placebo' drugs can cure too. It's nice to have a 'reason' we chose the one we did.

By all means , use whatever methods works for you. The dog grows into and becomes what YOU facilitate.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

ahem, re "runt" - my "runt of the litter" was not the runt anylonger when I picked her up. As an adult she was "slender" at 90 lbs.... One barrel chested tank...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Young runts (small size) can grow out to be normal or big sized even. Have seen it myself. You can't tell when they are so little. I wold keep an eye on th eone you leik best now and see his/her development
The ones I have picked with my heart turned out to be the best matches for me. I have chosen pups with my brain and based on temp. tests. They were all good dogs but not heart dogs. Maybe that's where the word "heart dogs" comes from.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now with a bit more knowledge, I would pick a pup based on character. I did not do this with Titan. I wouldn't give him up for the world. He is wonderful and the best dog I have ever had. But I picked him out at 3 weeks old at the breeders (BYB, just picked not taken home) simply because he was the darkest colored. No knowledge on my part before I picked him. Luckily I had 5 more weeks of research to do.. and found this place.. Now I would, and will, go based on character with my next pup in the fall. The breeder has my desired character in mind and size, male, female, or color isn't a factor in that decision.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> ahem, re "runt" - my "runt of the litter" was not the runt anylonger when I picked her up. As an adult she was "slender" at 90 lbs.... One barrel chested tank...


 Sabi was a runt nobody wanted. At 85lbs in working trim, she was hardly a tiny thing.




wolfy dog said:


> Young runts (small size) can grow out to be normal or big sized even. Have seen it myself. You can't tell when they are so little. I wold keep an eye on th eone you leik best now and see his/her development
> *The ones I have picked with my heart turned out to be the best matches for me*. I have chosen pups with my brain and based on temp. tests. They were all good dogs but not heart dogs. Maybe that's where the word "heart dogs" comes from.


 This! The pups that draw me to them are the ones I remember with a sad smile, years after they are gone.
Listen with your heart.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

If this is your litter I would highly recommend that you do some research to aid the new families in picking a puppy. It's generally better to either have the breeder pick or at least provide guidance when matching puppies up with buyers and their lifestyles


----------

